# Headliner help



## jrayo (Feb 25, 2002)

Doing a headliner replacement - I just took down the headliner shell from my 1990 Jetta GLi. It was pretty brittle and cracked in places. I still need to scrape off the rotten foam from it, but it looks re-usable.
What are my options here? How (or with what) do I reinforce it where it has cracked/broken, such as near the screw holes. Or are there replacements available for the shell (not just the fabric).
For fabric, I was planning to use perforated vinyl similar to old porsche fabric.
Thanks!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Headliner help (jrayo)*

I just got done reupholstering the headliner in the Project GTI. I used fiberglass cloth and jelly-type resin to repair and reinforce the headliner panel, using small clamps and clothespins to hold the joints together for curing. 
The old headliner foam and adhesive can be removed with coarse sandpaper after the cloth has been pulled. The old foam will roll into "boogers" that will easily vacuum up.
The perforated vinyl is a good look, and I've actually considered it myself for another project. If you're going to do it, make sure you paint the headliner panel black before you apply the vinyl, otherwise the natural color of the panel will show through, and your new headliner will end up looking like a planetarium exhibit.


----------



## jrayo (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Headliner help (Bryan J)*

Thanks!! Time to scrounge around for materials. I was contemplating reinforcing the shell with dynamat or fiberglass tape/resin as you mentioned.
After taking out the cloth I scraped the old foam away with an old toothbrush, and boogers are indeed the right term. Will follow with a more thorough sanding to completly remove whatever tacky residue is left.
Will painting the shell affect glue adhesion later??


----------

